# Wedding photography prices



## emelli (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello all,

I am new to these forums, and so I am excited to hear some opinions. I have a small yet growing photography business, and I often have many business related questions. (Basically the only aspect I hate about photography). But I know it has to be dealt with.

Specifically I'd like to ask about wedding pricing. I have already received 5 wedding inquiries (after very recently launching my new site), to which I have responded to. But I thus far have not received any replies. I assume that they are shopping around, but I can't help but wonder if I am doing something wrong.

I have very competitive pricing, to the point where I'm wondering...do people think my prices are TOO low? To get an idea, my packages start at $800...and the full day coverage is $1850.
Obviously I think it's unreasonable to charge like the pros when I have yet to build up a decent portfolio. But I also don't want to come off cheap and ghetto. Even though they see my images, and know they are good. I don't know, does low pricing turn you off?

In my community, others charge $2000-4300 (others meaning - they're on the same skill/equipment level as me...just a few years ahead)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Please post some images... so we can give you some ideas....

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum//76568-how-post-pictures-use-forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

^that.


​


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 10, 2012)

Several years ago, I took a course from a good photographer called 'Designing Wedding Photography'.  It was basically a guide to help you get started in wedding photography.  

The most important point/lesson of the whole course, was this...the number one reason why people fail in this business, is that their prices are too low.

One exercise, he had us write down several things that shouldn't affect the price we charge.  We all put things like 'number of people in wedding party', 'number of guests', 'venue' and so on.  What he wanted us to put down was 'experience'.  
In other words, it shouldn't matter how long you've been doing this, if you are good at it, then you should charge well for it.  

If you (or someone) doesn't think they're good enough to charge higher prices...then they probably aren't ready to take on the responsibility of shooting weddings.  

Of course, when you're starting out, you need to build up a portfolio, but being a 'cheap' photographer to build up your portfolio isn't a great idea.  It may be a reality for many, but it's still not a great idea.  There are other ways to create a portfolio and there are other ways to book weddings (besides having a low price).

It's also fairly common to hear at story that goes like this....when a photographer finally found the courage to raise their prices, they found that they booked even more weddings.  Don't take that as a rule...but it happens.


----------



## KmH (Feb 10, 2012)

To add to what Mike's thoughts:

You don't say if the 5 inquiries were on the web, by phone, in person, or some combination of those. You also don't say what your responses were.

What does your 'new site' look like?

What counts is how effective your marketing is, and the quality of the salesmanship skills you have.

How much do you network with, and do B2B with other wedding services providers like florists, venues, and caterers?


----------



## emelli (Feb 10, 2012)

See, that's what I was suspecting, I just needed it confirmed. Thank you for that advice Mike. It makes a lot of sense to me, and I agree with it.


----------



## emelli (Feb 10, 2012)

I suppose I am just afraid that anything higher would be so expensive...I would never get any clients.

To answer many of the other requests... Emelli Photography - Calgary & Airdrie Portrait and Wedding Photography


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 10, 2012)

People shop everything. Shop and shop some more. I do not do weddings and I get a lot of requests. I always answer with a great explaination of why this is not a service that I offer and I even give them contact info for great local photographers - They almost NEVER reply back with even as much as a thank you.

If call around shopping for tires, I surely am not going to call "jims tire service" back to tell him why I am not getting tires from him, so I understand all of that.
Maybe they are getting rates well in advance, maybe they will call you - when the time for them is right.


EDIT after visiting your site:
OK nevermind all that - I see why----You are a lefty! lol


----------



## emelli (Feb 10, 2012)

^ hahah what?? How do you know I am a lefty and what does that have to do with anything? lol


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

Something that I noticed on your site, almost all your wedding photos are the same. You have a few of rings, and a lot of just 2 people, and most in the same light. When I was shopping for a photographer, I made sure the photographer had A, a lot of different images, and B, different situations Ie, inside, outside, etc. Even a low price wouldn't be enough for me to have even thought of hiring you because of that.

Also, I was on a couple wedding forums at the time, so those ^ that I looked for weren't just because I'm a photog, its what a lot of brides are told to look for by wedding sites.​


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Something that I noticed on your site, almost all your wedding photos are the same. You have a few of rings, and a lot of just 2 people, and most in the same light. When I was shopping for a photographer, I made sure the photographer had A, a lot of different images, and B, different situations Ie, inside, outside, etc. Even a low price wouldn't be enough for me to have even thought of hiring you because of that.
> 
> Also, I was on a couple wedding forums at the time, so those ^ that I looked for weren't just because I'm a photog, its what a lot of brides are told to look for by wedding sites.



You are being nice!


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

Haha you say that like I'm a big meanie or something ​


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 10, 2012)

emelli said:


> ^  what does that have to do with anything? lol



Exactly.....but it's on your website!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Haha you say that like I'm a big meanie or something



No.. but normally you are more honest... and say what needs to be said. But then I guess I am trying to be nice too!


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

Joey_Ricard said:


> emelli said:
> 
> 
> > ^  what does that have to do with anything? lol
> ...


I think those things are supposed to make her relatable or something.  She's a natural light photographer though ​


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> > Haha you say that like I'm a big meanie or something
> ...


Hah yeah... Its a good day? ​


----------



## emelli (Feb 10, 2012)

Quick question, how many of you are women?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

50% of us are women. Exactly. Not 49%, not 51%.

Thats a random question.​


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Bossy said:


> She's a natural light photographer though



ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

emelli said:


> Quick question, how many of you are women?



I'm not! Are you being sexist or something?


----------



## emelli (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm talking about those that have responded to this thread...I have the strong sense that most, if not all of you are men.

Bossy - you are absolutely right...I don't have a broad portfolio...HENCE why I need clients so I can work on that and get to where I want to be! I have skill, I have a great eye for beautiful detail and I know how to create art. But like with any photographer, practice makes perfect. Sooo, stop rolling on the floors laughing an bullying the "noob" and give me some real advice here people.

So I'll, raise my prices a bit so they're more on par with what other photographers in my area are charging...done.
What do you reply to an inquiry email when they ask you..."Hi, I'd like a wedding photographer for this date...I'm looking for full day coverage...what are your prices like? Thanks"


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

ratio is 4 men to 1 woman! How does that affect anything? Are men less honest, or less skillful than women?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

emelli said:


> I'm talking about those that have responded to this thread...I have the strong sense that most, if not all of you are men.
> 
> Bossy - you are absolutely right...I don't have a broad portfolio...HENCE why I need clients so I can work on that and get to where I want to be! I have skill, I have a great eye for beautiful detail and I know how to create art. But like with any photographer, practice makes perfect. Sooo, stop rolling on the floors laughing an bullying the "noob" and give me some real advice here people.
> 
> ...



I did give you real advice. Whats better is I gave you real advice as both a photog and a client. 2 for 1  Get more experience. Learn to use flash. If you know how to use flash, show it in your portfolio. ​


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Get more experience. Learn to use flash. If you know how to use flash, show it in your portfolio.



^^^THIS!


----------



## emelli (Feb 10, 2012)

Bossy said:


> I did give you real advice. Whats better is I gave you real advice as both a photog and a client. 2 for 1  Get more experience. Learn to use flash. If you know how to use flash, show it in your portfolio.



Well you were the only one who actually gave me advice.

Yes, I need more experience...which will happen as I get more clients. Leading back to why I need help with this haha. Okay, I will work on the flash...that is something that I need practice with for sure.. Also something I only intend on using indoors...I will do this more with ceremonies and receptions, once I get the opportunity to do so.

But back to the email and pricing...could anyone give me an example of how you might respond to an inquiry email like the one I stated previously...or should I start a new thread for this?

Ps. Actually men are more honest but also tend be a lot more big headed when it comes to photography. No offense, just the truth.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 10, 2012)

I think your pricing is a bit high considering that you are listing no details online at all. Is it just you? Do you bring a second? how long would you stay? how many locations? You know just some basics. Just based on your photography and if it was just you coming I would say $1000 - $1200 would be a moderate range and $1800 a little on the high side. Maybe $1500 if you stated that you included a engagement session as part of the package and a custom photo book design (not printed).


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

emelli said:


> Ps. Actually men are more honest but also tend be a lot more big headed when it comes to photography. No offense, just the truth.



Cool... new SIG line!


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

Right. But you're missing the point. You shouldn't be charging at all, or else very little for something you've never done. You can't just buy or rent a flash next time you have an indoor wedding. You need the knowledge and be extremely comfortable with it.

I'll be honest, it makes me laugh that you compare yourself to those who have been doing it for several years in terms of skill. Its ok to say you don't have the experience yet. Its not ok to charge someone $$$ and trick them into thinking you have that experience.
​


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Right. But you're missing the point. You shouldn't be charging at all, or else very little for something you've never done. You can't just buy or rent a flash next time you have an indoor wedding. You need the knowledge and be extremely comfortable with it.
> 
> I'll be honest, it makes me laugh that you compare yourself to those who have been doing it for several years in terms of skill. Its ok to say you don't have the experience yet. Its not ok to charge someone $$$ and trick them into thinking you have that experience.



Wow... the "woman" was more honest and "big headed" than us men!! And she is absolutely correct... you should not be charging for the quality of work I saw on your site. And you don't learn by taking "gigs" and charging for what you can't deliver.  Sorry.... personal opinion!


----------



## MReid (Feb 10, 2012)

I may have been looking in the wrong place on your site but I couldn't find where you had done any weddings.
Until you get some experience under your belt, you should work on building your portfolio and gaining some experience.

If you have ever noticed the multitude of "wedding photographers" on Craigs list that is what they are doing. MOST of them will find they are no good at it...it looks a lot easier that it is.

The catch 22 is that on Craigs list you will get for the most part low budget weddings in low budget surroundings. Hard to use those photos to build a portfolio that will attract high budget clientele.....so second shooting with an established photographer is a better way to build your portfolio. Plus this makes it much easier on you to perform with out the pressure associated with being the main shooter at a wedding.

Knowing how to use your camera and being able to take good photos is important....but that is not what will make you a success or failure at being a wedding photographer. There is a lot more to it than that.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 10, 2012)

Everyone knows there are no females in the internet.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

CCericola said:


> Everyone knows there are no females in the internet.



Darn.. so the lovely lady in your avatar isn't you? Don't tell me.. I don't wanna know!  lol!


----------



## emelli (Feb 10, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Right. But you're missing the point. You shouldn't be charging at all, or else very little for something you've never done. You can't just buy or rent a flash next time you have an indoor wedding. You need the knowledge and be extremely comfortable with it.
> 
> I'll be honest, it makes me laugh that you compare yourself to those who have been doing it for several years in terms of skill. Its ok to say you don't have the experience yet. Its not ok to charge someone $$$ and trick them into thinking you have that experience.



Since when is it standard, that just because you're not a perfect photographer, you shouldn't charge people for your services? I completely disagree with that. This is going back to what Mike said..
 "One exercise, he had us write down several things that shouldn't affect the price we charge. We all put things like 'number of people in wedding party', 'number of guests', 'venue' and so on. What he wanted us to put down was 'experience'. 
In other words, it shouldn't matter how long you've been doing this, if you are good at it, then you should charge well for it. 
If you (or someone) doesn't think they're good enough to charge higher prices...then they probably aren't ready to take on the responsibility of shooting weddings. 
Of course, when you're starting out, you need to build up a portfolio, but being a 'cheap' photographer to build up your portfolio isn't a great idea. It may be a reality for many, but it's still not a great idea. There are other ways to create a portfolio and there are other ways to book weddings (besides having a low price)."
I do have confidence in my talent and I know that it is good. So I resent that comment that I should not charge for the quality of work that I produce. Members of this forum can claim they are being helpful by being honest and giving their advice, but they are the first to know that they are moreso being overwhelmingly critical and unfriendly.

Anyway, to get back to the point. I have already done quite a bit of "probono" work, and I have gotten that experience. I do own all of the necessary equipment, including a flash, and I do know how to use it. It is just one thing that I need to play around with more. I have studied photography and graduated from our polytechnic school, so yes, I do know what I'm doing. lol
Thanks for the advice, but I don't think I'll take it in regards to doing what I do for free or for a low price.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

Please point out where I said you needed to be a perfect photographer to charge?
​


----------



## tirediron (Feb 10, 2012)

emelli said:


> ...What he wanted us to put down was '*experience*'. In other words, it shouldn't matter how long you've been doing this, if you are good at it, then you should charge well for it...


Note: There is a world of difference between "skill" and "experience". If a photographer has shot a hundred weddings and produce crap results, he can claim great experience, but precious little skill.




emelli said:


> I do own all of the necessary equipment, including a flash, and I do know how to use it.


  Could you share with us what you feel is "all the necessary equipment" to shoot a wedding?  



emelli said:


> It is just one thing that I need to play around with more.


This phrase pretty much says it all.


----------



## emelli (Feb 10, 2012)

Bossy, it is clear that you didn't say that...but it is often insinuated by others.
Either way, it is obvious that I have done weddings and other sessions, so it would be silly of me to offer my services for free.

I now see that these forums aren't as helpful as I'd hoped...so I will carry on my merry way. Good day


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

It isn't obvious that you've done weddings. At all. Pretty sure thats why you posted in the first place, because it isn't clear to others either.​


----------

